# MK3 GTI VR6 Heater Core



## helminth (Oct 21, 2009)

It seems this would be a question of the "interior" variety...
While cruising down the highway today, I suddenly had a cabin full of steam and coolant dripping on my feet.
Heater core I'd imagine. The place I had my car towed to seems to think the same, not that they have had a chance to look at it thoroughly yet.
Is it safe to simply bypass it (in the engine compartment) until I can get a new one and get it fixed?
In the Bentley Repair Manual it states I'll need to discharge and recharge the A/C during the procedure for replacing the Heater Core. It also states that I would require special training and tools. Is this something I can't do, or is Bentley covering their arse?
Thank you for your time and insight.


----------



## a.cGOLF (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: MK3 GTI VR6 Heater Core (helminth)*

Yes, there is a way to by pass it, when I bought my mk3, it had the heatercore by passed because like yours, it went out. Im not sure exactly how he by passed it but i think he just took the intake and outake tubes, from the engine bay and unhooked them from the heatercore with an L tube. To replace the heatercore it pretty much entails pulling the whole dashboard and just swapping it out. There are a ton of DIYs on it. Trust me, its not fun. but well worth it. Best of luck!


----------



## helminth (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: MK3 GTI VR6 Heater Core (a.cGOLF)*

Thank you for the info.
I have directions on how to get it done from the Bentley Manual.
I'll poke around and see if there is a better hands-on since the directions I have mention discharging and recharging the A/C system.


----------



## helminth (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: MK3 GTI VR6 Heater Core (helminth)*

Google > Me
http://vincewaldon.com/index.p...id=28
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=4435834
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4031574


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: MK3 GTI VR6 Heater Core (helminth)*

MacGyver something to connect the two tubes that went into the heater core and drive it until you have a WHOLE weekend to fix it. It's annoying and I kept taking breaks, maybe you have more patience than me and can finish it all at once.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: MK3 GTI VR6 Heater Core (sunofernest)*

please hide your hammer and chisel in a lockable chest


----------

